# Infected Laptop



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Firewall security issues and 30 infected areas. What should it cost me to have this fixed and what in the heck happened to the AVG protection that is installed? 

All I get when I try and get on the net is some warning and an add to purchase WIN 7 2012 protection. 

I called a local company and have already dropped off the pc, a 2009 Dell Latitude E6500 32 bit Intel Duo Core. He gave me a ballpark estimate of $45 for the diagnosis which would then go towards the total fix of around $125. I said I wasn't wanting to spend that much on a two year old computer and that for a few hundred more I'd just by another one. He came down to $100 flat but I still want to know if that's a decent price. If it all works well then I have no problems, it's just a two year old computer so I wasn't wanting to spend much on it. He was also going to install some much more powerful free protection then the AVG that he said simply had failed. 

I pulled my old 10-12 year old IBM Thinkpad out to use tonight. This thing just sucks but it works. 

Ay thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I paid sixty bucks to have mine cleaned up and it took the guy forty-five minutes to do it remotely. That was about a year ago and haven't had any issues since then. He did all kinds of weird things as I sat there and watched it happen. Never even met the guy.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

If you got a restore disc with your pc just use it and it will put everything back like it was when you received the pc. sounds like you got one of those pest trojans trying to sell you useless software. try starting in safe mode and see if you can use system restore to restore to an earlier time. it may or may not work depending on when it was infected. if you have a windows disk you can just format and reinstall windows.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is a little piece of spyware crud, that you can remove yourself:

Remove Win 7 Security 2012


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I at first didn't even realize I had this old computer so I rushed over and gave the Dell to the guy so I'm out $100 but now after all the advice I feel pretty dumb if I could've done it myself. 

Could I have done it myself? I'm not pc literate at all. I can barely find this site each and every time. :thumbup:


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

The link that "dougp23" posted, is very, good.
Yes, you probably could have removed it yourself.
The type of "infection" you acquired, is very, prevalent on the Internet.
There are dozens of variants.
I've gotten "hit" with several, recently - you may never know where you
picked them up from!
$100 is a decent price.

Before you get "hit" again - consider joining the forums at "bleeping
computer".
If you don't want to attempt removal yourself -
They can walk you through the process.
They also, have a wealth of info. - that even, us "non-expert", computer
users can find useful!
I've had to resort to their assistance numerous times - so far, with
100% success.

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> I at first didn't even realize I had this old computer so I rushed over and gave the Dell to the guy so I'm out $100 but now after all the advice I feel pretty dumb if I could've done it myself.
> 
> Could I have done it myself? I'm not pc literate at all. I can barely find this site each and every time. :thumbup:


LOL! Oh man, you underestimate yourself!!

I have done a few of those removals, they take anywhere from 20 minutes to an hour and can be a little frustrating!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, I just picked up the Dell. The browser is alot faster now. 

-Virus removal
-Updated Bios to A26 (from A10 or A14), whatever all that means
-Installed Privacy Firewall protection
-Installed Microsoft A/V
-Updated Windows 7
-Installed Google Chrome
-A few other things but his handwriting sucks, I can't make it out. :laughing:

He told me to install some Java and Flashplayer from Adobe.com, makes the action a bit faster, when playing videos or something. 

I feel as if I could've done this myself but at least I got my 15.4" screen back.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

This thing is now super fast. I pretty much have to only think about clicking on a thread and it's opened. :thumbsup:

It was never this fast before.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Now, go surf some more pohrn sites and see how long it lasts.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Now, go surf some more **** sites and see how long it lasts.


 
Too late, already done that!

DOod said this private firewall thing is a lot more reliable and powerful than the AVG so no worries. Plus the new Windows has it's own built in firewall and so does Google Chrome, all more powerful than what I had.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"DH"
It looks like you got your money's worth!
Whoever worked on your computer - "covered the bases"!
What that person did, took at least an hour - probably more.
Around here, computer repair is in the $60 to $100 per hour range -
minimum, 1 hour.
Good luck!

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## Exterous (Dec 19, 2011)

rossfingal said:


> "DH"
> It looks like you got your money's worth!
> Whoever worked on your computer - "covered the bases"!
> What that person did, took at least an hour - probably more.
> ...


Yeah - not a bad price at all for the work done

If it ever happens again (and assuming you have another computer) Googling the name of the popup or virus will often show you how to remove it. Sometimes its fairly easy other times its hours and hours of frustration


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am surprised at how many people skip the upgrades. I know they are a pain but they are important. Especially those from Microsoft.

It does sound like $100 well spent.


----------

